# 5 quart oil containers



## wkndwrnch (Oct 7, 2012)

What does anyone do with the oil left in the 5 quart containers after an oil change? I change my own oil on my vehicles. I used to be more brand loyal, now I buy on sale products. My cars don't use all of the 5 quarts in one oil change, so I have some left in the container. I know you are not supposed to mix brands of oil, so now I have valvoline,and something else left over. I even changed the snowblower oil to use up some of the oil. Any ideas?


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

> I know you are not supposed to mix brands of oil


Why not?

With the bigger jugs, I just use a 1 qt measuring cup, which is actually easier than messing with the single plastic quarts, especially if a change taKes 4 5/8 quarts.

I would switch over to bulk oil completely, If I easily could.

FWIW as a truck driver, I very rarely ever see a gasoline vehicle smoking. With vehicles easly going 250,000 miles, I'm not even sure if engine wear is even a factor any more, so I cant see why any particular brand of oil, is any better or worse. I have used all kinds, inlcluding Walmart, with vehciles hard used 170-220k miles, with no problems - at least with engine oil.


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

I don't worry about mixing brands, but I do keep the different WEIGHT oil separated. I will put all the unused 10w30 in a jug, 5w-30 in another jug and so forth.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Save it for the next change.. or use it to top up your car between changes... I mix brands, I just don't mix weights or real with synthetic.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I have to add another quart on top of the 5.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

I buy all my oil in 5 gallon pails from Wal-Mart so a quart doesn't bother me.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

If you are buying the same type each time, just dump into the next container that has some left over. After 8 or 9 changes, you will get one free, kind of like a milk card, except nobody has to stamp your card!


----------



## wkndwrnch (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks, I was thinking too much! Mix I will as long as oil is same weight.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

Yeah, I wouldn't worry about brand. Heck, the way I go through oil around here I don't even worry about wt! Just stick a funnel in a container and drain them into it. Oil is oil when it comes to oiling squeaky hinges or loosening up a rusted bolt.


----------



## bikehealer1 (Oct 8, 2009)

for years I've kept a set up on a side bench where I will drain the oil out of bottles into a larger container. there's always a little oil left in every bottle or jug after you pour out the first time. it's amazing how much "drain up" you can accumulate. 

FYI- base and synthetic oils mix together just fine, otherwise synthetic blends couldn't be used.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I do know you can mix synthetic and natural oil, but I just don't like to.. especially in my motorcycles since I only use synthetic in them and they have wet clutches..


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I think I'm only a cup or so over filled when I put in the whole 5 quarts so I've gone to doing that. By the time an oil change rolls around, I haven't needed to add any either. So it's pretty easy... that's with the minivan, 130k on the clock.

The truck takes about 15 quarts and it's a different kind of oil (diesel). I do buy that in gallon jugs and save the leftovers. After each oil change, I'll keep the last quart and if I have another, I'll dump them in together. By the third oil change, I only have to buy 3 gallon jugs of oil, not 4 and will start all over again. 75k on the clock (engine, that is... truck has 340k+). I don't drive the truck enough to wear the oil out. I typically change it about once a year even though I've not driven it that far. It's the primary puller for our rv and rarely goes anywhere else anymore.

I agree with the above. Mixing brands is not a problem. Mixing viscosities is a no-no. And though mixing synthetic with regular oil is generally compatible, I don't like to do it. In my case, I wouldn't because one is using 5W-30 full synthetic and the other is using 15W-40 dino.


----------



## DIM TIM (Aug 9, 2010)

simi-steading said:


> Save it for the next change.. or use it to top up your car between changes... I mix brands, I just don't mix weights or real with synthetic.


YEP !
THis is exactly what I do with mine. And after 4 of them, I have enough to do my fifth one with just having to purchase the filter only.
I also save the jugs to contain my waste oil till I take it away for disposal.
Also, remember to have a good set of funnels with wide mouths and wide throats when transfering oil from drain pans to the jugs. And, a large sheet of cardboard to sit the jug on, and a hand full of rags will go far in containing any spills. :thumb:


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

There are only so many refineries and hundreds of different brands of oil if it says SAE 30 weight you can probably believe it came from the same refinery or at least has the same properties as any other SAE 30 weight .


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Different brand oils have different TPN packages you really shouldn't mix them! You can counteract the properties and affect oil longevity and cleaning abilities.

Mixing synthetic with mineral destroys the value of the synthetic reducing it to the mineral oils package.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Oil change here is 16 quarts... I turn the containers upside down, leave em a few days, then put all of the oil into one container... amazing how much 'clings' to the side. GF's truck uses a quart a month, in between changes...


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

api Numbers (american Petroleum institute) and Mil spec (military) assures that modern oils are compatable


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

ace admirer said:


> api Numbers (american Petroleum institute) and Mil spec (military) assures that modern oils are compatable


AP Iservice codes are what oil to use with gas, diesel, 2 cycle, etc. engines
mil-spec no. are different on all brands of oil.

http://www.api.org/certification-programs/engine-oil-diesel-exhaust-fluid/service-categories

http://www.mil-specproducts.com/productSearch.aspx?milSpec=true


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I think they still sell gallon jugs of oil. The 5 quart container came about because so many engines called for it. Just buy gallons for the cars that need 4 quarts and 5 quart jugs for the others that need that extra quart. Simple.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

18 years ago when i was working as a mechanic while working through college , i would keep all the mobile 1 quart jugs , if your doing several oil changes a day and dumping the oil in fast there is always some left in the jug if you turn it over and let it drain for a while that and a lot of people didn't want their extra half quart I had a funnle made from another jug and the quarts could drain all day , by the time i needed an oil change i had enough for my truck 

If I were you you probably use one weight of oil most of the time , just buy the store brand as it is usualy cheaper and usualy one of the name brand but bulk and in a different container , there was talk that NAPA oil was actually Valvoline bulk at one point I don't know if that is true any more then keep plenty on hand and just use it and don't worry if there is a half jug this time and just a little bit out of the jug next time


----------



## wkndwrnch (Oct 7, 2012)

Greencounty you are correct most of my cars run 5/30.I run diesel and synthetic in two of the other cars so I do have some different types. But i believe in KISS!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

http://www.farmandfleet.com/product...remium-5w30-grade-motor-oil.html#.U8UnZLGmUzc

not sure if you have farm and fleet over your way , but 2 gallons for what they get for 5 quarts of most brand name oils 

and you have a decent jug to put the wast oil back into to take it in for recycling


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

the not mixing oil brands goes back to WW2, and before oil *Specifications* were standardized,

(It is my understanding during WW2, they were moving equipment around and the equipment that the original oil supplies followed did good, but the equipment that had new/different brand oil introduced, did not fair as well), so the belief that you do not mix brands, 
http://www.alu.army.mil/alog/issues/MarApr09/fuel_lubricant.html

now with the standardizing of *Specifications* of oil, if the oil meets the manufactures specification then it is ok for use in that engine or machine, regardless of who manufacture the said oil,


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I buy 5 Quart Jugs but only use 4 because I use Lucas Oil Treatment.

big rockpile


----------



## HuskyBoris (Feb 14, 2013)

I just pump it from the bulk tank at work,I think it's chevron but I am not sure, Ijust put in 4.5 and go,,6 in the truck


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i saw a new use for these jugs , they have very good handles and work for jug fishing , saw a video of a guy with 15 jugs made up he only got about 8 out before the fish started biting he spent the morning chasing down jugs with a little flat bottom boat and trolling motor


----------

